# Sardonyx (Spoiler)



## foussiremix (Jul 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;E63c1Ekjfmg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E63c1Ekjfmg[/video]

What are your thoughts on her.
ONIGIRI TUXEDO MOM
She is pretty up beat


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 14, 2015)

So that's how it's spelled...

Thank goodness my sibling dragged me to see this particular episode of _Steven Universe_ late last night.


I honestly have not thought that a Garnet-Pearl fusion hasn't been done.

Not my personal favorite fusion. That honor goes to Rainbow Quartz... for the moment. 

She was definitely unexpected: the design, charisma, the weapons, the waist-movement-thing, everything.
Also unexpected was how important this fusion is to Pearl.

"Onigiri Tuxedo Mom". Is that what the fandom's calling her? I thought they were gonna go with something like "Showbiz Mom".


BTW, I think it's time we had an official _Steven Universe_ thread. This is the second time a thread has been made involving fusions.


----------

